# Shipping A Horse



## horseDIY (Jun 2, 2021)

Toby&Tonto said:


> What do you think the price would be to ship a horse from Claremont, MN to Idaho?


since those places are far apart around 1031-4126. depends on the company. most company's will give you quotes.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe $1500? You need to get quotes from a couple shippers.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You'll need to contact some shippers and ask for quotes for the trip and time estimates. As a private person, if I were hauling my own horses, that's roughly 1500 miles, so I'd probably take around 4-5 days, depending on weather and road conditions. Pro's might do it in 2 or 3. Hauling my 4 horse goose neck, I'd probably use up 250 gallons of diesel, so at around $5/gallon, then it would cost me about $1250 just in fuel, not counting hotels and food, plus overnight horse motels. So, I'd be expecting a quote of around $1500 from a pro hauler if he was hauling full, IF he'd go up that far north this time of year.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

The best thing for you to do is call a few different shippers and get quotes from them call as many as you can shop around find out their back ground (ratings) from other people that have used them, but dont just settle for the cheapest make sure who ever you use they are a good one with a good back ground and reputation and insurance.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

@walkinthewalk would be a good one to ask since she had a horse shipped across country this past early summer.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Last February Duncan was shipped from Huntington Beach, CA to Bedford County, TN - about 2,100 miles.

He came on a air ride transport with race horses. The fee was only $1,500 because he was on standby. If the transport company did not have a full load, he could ride at a discount. He was very well cared for.

While you don’t want to pay thru the nose, you also don’t want to go with the cheapest if they don’t have a good reputation and their equipment is sub-standard.

If you have some lead time, ask the haulers if there is a discount for standby


----------



## Majolica (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't know if this helps, but I paid $2000 to ship a horse from Oregon to Nebraska. So I would guess it's fairly close to the same distance. That was back in August. I paid $1600 in actual cost to have the breeder deliver my filly from Nevada to Nebraska the following month. That did include two hotel stays though.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you are not along a commonly traveled route it costs more.
With the price of fuel fluctuating as often as it is ....I would expect the fee is going to be more not less.

With getting prices, make sure the company "bidding" is a_ transport company of horses _on horse vans/trucks....
Make sure they are reputable, have educated horse handlers and a itinerary schedule and you are informed of layovers, approved barn-stops if done and how many times your horse must transfer rig to rig to get to your destination.
🐴....


----------

